# All(most) Texas Herf?



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey folks--met up with some guys who post here and on BOTL.org last night for the Superbowl, and had a great time. Got to talking and thought it might be cool to see whether there was any interest in a/another statewide (or nearly statewide) herf for the fall--maybe around a football game or something. Texas, football, cigars, gorillas. Maybe some golf, bbq, too. ??

I see one happened in April '06 in Dallas. Of course it wouldn't need to be exclusively Texas gorillas (you [email protected] Okies and Arkies would be welcome, too  ), but the location might be driven by the geography and level of interest. 

This is just a solicitation of interest; I'm not tossing my hat in the ring as an/the organizer of a large herf. But if there's enough interest and it looks like the stars might align, I'll be happy to help with the logistics and planning. 

Post a reply if you're interested, and/or have suggestions, cautions, or tips!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been thinking about something like this for a while and talked privately with a few other Texas gorillas about doing something in the DFW area to allow easier access for some of the Okies and, god forbid, Arkies too. 

There are still plenty of smoke-friendly restaurants and bars in Fort Worth and, depending on timing and interest, I had a few things in mind that could be fun:

Small-scale event (pre- or post-herf) at my place. The place isn't very big, but I've got an 84" screen for some big sports or Buena Vista Social Club. And the living room is very cigar-friendly 

A smoking, drinking, golfing good time (Uniputt and I have demonstrated that this can be a very fun but dangerous pre-herfing activity if you get too rip-roaring drunk so, if this happens, we might need someone to wrestle the Wild Turkey bottle away from the two of us on the back nine).

Dinner and cigars at Del Frisco's (awesome steaks and a great place upstairs where you can smoke cigars while eating).

Drinks at one of the many cigar-friendly bars: Ten, Embargo, Pop's Safar Lounge, Bar Nine, 8.0, etc. in Fort Worth, the Tap-Inn in Grapevine, or some place similar. 

On a side note, BeagleOne told me that the Gaylord Texan, where we held an event last March, is going smoke-free.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep, DFW area seems like a natural location, and would require an equitable amount of driving for many folks (Houston, we haven't heard from you!). 

Might also consider meeting at/near/around a brewery, like Spoetzl or Fredericksburg. ??


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

It's tempting. D/FW is about a four hour drive for me.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Another D/FW guy chiming in. I would be up for a herf given a fair warning. A golf outing would be great, but so would be dinner, drinks, and smokes.

Brian


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, the Gaylord Texan has gone smoke free. Wonder if they are selling those leather chairs now? 

I am looking forward to this herf, especially if we can make it a day or weekend long event. When would be a good weekend for this? April a semi-bad month for me: I might be heading to DR for some business and I have a wedding to stand in at (my own is in May).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Austin is about a 20 min drive for me, and there's some nice golf courses here, too. :ss


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

You can count me in on this...Only if James lets me crash on the couch in front of the 84" screen.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> I am looking forward to this herf, especially if we can make it a day or weekend long event.


 I think that's definitely the way to go. There are plenty of things we can do to keep ourselves occupied 



> When would be a good weekend for this? April a semi-bad month for me: I might be heading to DR for some business and I have a wedding to stand in at (my own is in May).


 I'm going to be out of town the weekend of March 10th. I've got a wedding to go to sometime in May, too. Guess I should figure out when.



cquon said:


> Austin is about a 20 min drive for me, and there's some nice golf courses here, too. :ss


 Come on Doyle, you can leave your house just this once. Plus, Austin is the anti-smoking capital of the world :cb



cameroncouch02 said:


> You can count me in on this...Only if James lets me crash on the couch in front of the 84" screen.


Ah man, you'll just watch **** all night.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, you got me there, James. Golf does sound good, tho.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey folks--I see the suggestions for a late-spring timeframe, which is alright, but would anyone be averse to looking at some time in the fall? Give ourselves some time to plan a little further out, maybe help rally the folks from other states who might want/need extra time to work out a long weekend off with the job/misses? What say ye?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne has suggested the weekend of April 28th, which sounds fine to me. How does that work for y'all? 

Heath, we can always do one in the fall, too  In fact, if you want to plan one for then and keep this thread about that, we can start a new thread for this proposal.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Might have to look into this. It'd be a good bike ride up that way.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Count me in from San Antonio. I rather go to Austin from San Antonio, but will travel elseware.:ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> I've been thinking about something like this for a while and talked privately with a few other Texas gorillas about doing something in the DFW area to allow easier access for some of the Okies and, *god forbid, Arkies too.*
> 
> There are still plenty of smoke-friendly restaurants and bars in Fort Worth and, depending on timing and interest, I had a few things in mind that could be fun:
> 
> ...


Looks like we know who the comedian is going to be.:c


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like we know who the comedian is going to be.:c


You know you want to come, Zach. First drink is on me.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like there's a very good chance that I'm going to be out of town for work the last weekend in April. How would the weekend of the 21st work?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Going to be out of town on the 21st. Pick another date.


----------

